# Is there such a gadget?



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello there

I was just wondering if there is a gadget that you can dip into your tanks to get a digital readout of the water chemistry. Like ph, hardness, dissolved O2, and such. If if a device like this does in fact exist. Where can I get one, and how much does it cost. 

Thanks every one in advance for your input


Jason aka Teal'c


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hannah makes probes TDS and pH. And of course, you can buy monitors/controllers which have those (Neptune, Digital Aquatics, etc). For O2, you're looking at big $, like hundreds. Google found me this one: MBH Engineering Systems

Then I found Nepture has a dissolved O2 module too: Neptune Systems Apex Probe Module 3 (Dissolved Oxygen, Temp) Expansion Box


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

American Marine makes ion specific monitors for nitrate and calcium as well.
About $260 each.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I Personally don't think its worth your time. PH meters are cheap, KH is easy to regulate, O2 you can tell by watching fish.... Or if you test....

I can understand why salt keepers invest, but with multiple tanks, The cost is much to high.


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

Lots to choose from.Kinda pricey.

Odd ones near the bottom
Prolab Scientific :: Hanna...
Major manufacturer
http://www.ysi.com/parameters.php
Much more
Environmental Monitoring : Hoskin Scientific, Canadian Environmental Testing Equipment Distributor Canadian Geotechnical Testing Equipment Distributor


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

There are some controllers that will not only measure these readings, but make adjustments to them and one guy has it hooked up so he can check his tanks' readings online & change it using wifi off a boat up north. Crazy.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup they exist, but quite pricey. You need different electrodes to measure the different ions. Also, since these are much higher precision than other methods, its best to calibrate them against solutions that the manufacturer sells. Its another layer of work. But definitely gives the most accurate/precise reading.


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the input. I just have so many tanks and it would be cheaper in the long run if I get digital reader that I can use on all tanks, instead of a bunch small of small monitors for each tank. I will look into all suggestions above and do some homework of my own aswell. There is alot of different ones out there for sure. Thanks again for the input, and I will post again when I slim the list down.

Jason aka Teal'c


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

tri meter at any local grow store

tells you ph, total disolved solids, and temp


----------

